# Travel Destinations > Central America >  Will travel insurance cover flight date changes in Panama?

## ablord

Hello friends,
I have booked my flight overseas for next year, but I would like to change the flight date. I have not as yet got travel insurance but will be getting it. Will my flight date changes be covered in the insurance once it is taken out, or would I  had to have the insurance before getting the flights? I am confused. Can you suggest me?
Thank you!
AB LORD :Frown:

----------


## viajevietnam

You don't want to swim in the harbor but we did chill and swim in Sounion Bay and also in Kythnos. Either of the legs going through Santorini gives you a chance to swim in the crater there which is awesome. We chilled a lot, just didn't swim a lot. You can always ask the skipper to stop the boat for a swim -- think we did that once enroute on the Athens-Mykonos route, just don't remember where. Swimming in the Aegean is great -- and you'll want to cool off. I used the swim shower at the stern quite a bit to just get myself wet and enjoy some evaporative cooling.

----------


## travelagent

Hey yeah you can change the date of your flight. You just need to go and ask them to change the date of your flight. But make sure that your ticket is return ticket , in the case of return ticket they usually change the date if they have any other seat free to up coming flights. You need to call your travel agent or try to find any new travel agency or travel agent  :Big Grin:

----------


## jackmartin199030

We chilled a lot, just didn't swim a lot. You can always ask the skipper to stop the boat for a swim -- think we did that once enroute on the Athens-Mykonos route, just don't remember where. Swimming in the Aegean is great -- and you'll want to cool off.

----------


## rolledm

if rioting or war erupts in a country you've cruised to, most insurance companies won't reimburse you if you fear for your safety and choose to leave midway through your trip. Yet, though you might not get all your money back for the missed portion of your trip, some policies will reimburse "trip delay" expenses, such as the hotel bill while you're holed up in a foreign port, waiting for an emergency airlift home.

----------


## AndruLuka

Today's time insurance policy can be play an important role for future protect. So it's so important thing we have to consider when we buy a insurance policy. Because insurance policy offer a so many kinds of insurance plan.

----------


## davidsmith36

Vietnam is a good place to spend holidays

----------


## mikedavis

Insurance will not cover this case, you should read your rights carefully when buying insurance.

----------

